# When does a baby start to recognise it's mother?



## WanaBaba

This may sounds silly but when do you think your LO first recognised you as his/her mother? and how did you know?

The reason i ask is because my LO is almost 3 months and i'm not sure she even knows im her mum :cry:

She doesn't act any different with me to anyone else, when she cries sometimes other people can get her settled before i can.

Reading this, i realise i do sound kind of stupid asking this but i just wonder sometimes wether she knows who i am thats all....

I suppose i also worry as i had to have an emergency c section so didn't really get to bond at first with LO and couldn't really do much for the first couple of weeks so OH and his mum took care of her mostly, such as giving her baths and changing her etc, i just worry sometimes that this may have affected our bond....:cry:

TIA xx


----------



## angel2010

Tbh, I really can't remember when Carter did visually. But your baby does recognize you. Your lo knows your smell and the sound of your voice. As far as visual recognition, the weeks list I have says that it may happen around week 10. All babies are different though.:hugs: Your baby knows who you are.:hugs:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Aw, she will recognise you as a safe and trusted person, for sure. 

To be honest when Ruby was a young baby I felt the same as you do, Oh could settle her better and I felt a bit like I was nothing special to her. But honestly as they get older things change massively, or it did for us! Ruby is so happy to see me when I get back from work etc, and now she is talking she's always saying mummy this mummy that, hello mummy, mummy come here, mummy do this, mummy do that, she is a mummy's girl! 

Having a young baby is sometimes difficult because you get very little feedback from them, this is only a short period in their lives though, and when they start being more 'interactive', for me at least, being a mum became much more rewarding!


----------



## whoops

Oh god, I could have written this!

My LO is great with me, but is also great with everyone else. She'll go to anyone, take a bottle from anyone, go to sleep on anyone... and smiles at everyone! I'm good at settling her because I'm used to it and she doesn't get unsettled that often, but generally, she's as happy as a lark whether I'm there or not. The only thing that distinguishes me is that I spend so much time with her, I know her cries.

I just want to be special :brat:


----------



## tommyg

When I was still in hospital I was in tears trying to settle LO and one MW settled him while another settled me. The MW who settled him said that she could settle him because she didn't smell of milk and that if I'm struggling then get OH to settle him.

Sounded a bit of nonsense to me but it has worked.


----------



## anna matronic

I'm not sure but at 8 weeks I was at a Xmas gathering and apparently he'd look around for me if I wasn't there :)

My mum has always been able to settle Evan better than me. She says it's cos I get stressed and he picks up on my stressy vibes!


----------



## charlotte-xo

I wrote the same post when alfie was younger..

I never felt like he knew me but the truth is they do, hes listened to you for 9 whole months, he knows what your heartbeat sounds like, he recognises your smell.
Your the most familiar person in his life. 

He knows that your the most important person in his life and most importantly he loves you.

Alfie know smiles as soon as he sees me =) its like magic.

<3


----------



## tink23

not sure but went for lunch the other day and apparently when I went off to the loo my friend said Eli was staring at the space where I'd been sat til I got back and he's 6 weeks old - I think it's too early tbh and it was just coincidence, although I'd love to think he can recognise me already :)


----------



## OmarsMum

Some babies are content & not clingy. Omar was not a clingy baby & he used to settle fine with anyone he knows like my parents, my brother & DH. He started to recognise me & look for me at around 3 months but he was never clingy to me only. 

Until now he's fine when I go out but he asks for me & looks for me when he's tired & needs a cuddle.


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks ladies i feel a bit better now reading these replies :)
:hugs:

Don't know what i'd do without this site, i come here for advice on everything and it always makes me feel better :)

xxxx


----------



## Pixxie

It's only within the last few weeks I believe Lyra recognises my face, when other people hold her now she looks round to see where I am! Don't worry Hun, it will come in time. Your baby recognises your voice as they heard it in the womb xx


----------



## MrsVenn

As others have said and I could have written exactly the same as mum2b_claire! Now I still think Molly thinks I'm her main carer but not mum yet. So I would say kind of now but still not quite. At the end of the day, you become her main person in their life and until they can start saying it to you you have to just keep telling yourself that she knows you're number 1 to her. 

Oh and keep saying mamamamamama over and over again like I am and what did my madam do on Sunday, turn to her father and go 'dadada' :dohh: I give up.


----------

